# Finding models to work with



## leejt1986 (Jul 16, 2010)

Pretty simple question, how do you get in contact with models to work with if you dont have your own business? I've talked with friends and family about it, and i've also posted an ad on Craigslist. 

Any advice?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 16, 2010)

Have you tried the 'usual' sites...'Model Mayhem', 'One Model Place' etc?


----------



## leejt1986 (Jul 16, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Have you tried the 'usual' sites...'Model Mayhem', 'One Model Place' etc?



would that be better than craigslist?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 16, 2010)

Craigslist is a classified add, I don't know how many experienced or aspiring models would be perusing it, looking for a modeling gig.  

Those sites are specifically there for the purpose of finding models, photographers, make-up artists etc.  

So yes, I'd say that they are better.  

Probably not as good as just calling up a modeling agency, but at least with those sites, you can find models who might be willing to work for free/print.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2010)

Craiglist has an unusual number of flakes and no-talent-hacks. My vote is for MM. I don't know why but I HATE OMP.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Alpha said:


> Craiglist has an unusual number of flakes and no-talent-hacks. My vote is for MM. I don't know why but I HATE OMP.



I believe you need to look at MM again. It sure has its share of flakes and no-talent-hacks. Of course, since there are photos, you can eliminate them more easily. 

The problem with MM for someone just starting (at least for some people here it seemed to be a problem) is that you have to have some photos to post before you can become a member.

I used craigslist once and got plenty of calls but, depending on your level, you may just want to start with friends. Learn lighting and posing with them then find yourself some better models.


----------



## ghache (Jul 16, 2010)

I am using friends and people i know.

i created myself an account and MM and will be using it really soon.

i also kidnap them on the streets and hide them in my trunk.


----------



## Laika (Jul 16, 2010)

When it comes to models I generally use people I know. Or I have had friends of friends approach me as well. 

I know some other photographers that are around my age that I 'trade' modeling with. I model for them if they will model for me. I personally find that arrangement the easiest, and perhaps the most fun. 

From what I have heard, MM is the best as far as sites go. Craigslist I would stay away from...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Laika said:


> I know some other photographers that are around my age that I 'trade' modeling with. I model for them if they will model for me. I personally find that arrangement the easiest, and perhaps the most fun.



:thumbup:

Although I'm not quite sure why they have to be around your age...


----------



## BKMOOD (Jul 18, 2010)

I've never -- ever -- had any luck with Model Mayhem, a very frustrating experience. You'd be lucky to get any response at all. In the last 12 months I've photographed 22 male and female models and all 22 of them came from Craigslist.


----------



## TheSolicitor (Jul 18, 2010)

Friends and family are a good start--though family is tricky.

I have a number of friends on MM, and they have gotten some great work through the site and have made some great contacts for getting quick headshots and the like out.

The biggest thing is that you have to put yourself out there and see what you can get.  Modeling sites you have a general clue...CL is the seedy and can be questionable at times, but you have to weed out the good from the bad no matter where you cull models from.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 18, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Alpha said:
> 
> 
> > Craiglist has an unusual number of flakes and no-talent-hacks. My vote is for MM. I don't know why but I HATE OMP.
> ...



I agree there are plenty of those types on MM as well. I just think they're easier to screen out than CraigsList.


----------



## Tee (Jul 18, 2010)

Try Meetup.com and join a local photography group.  I joined one out here that does model shoots on the weekends.  You have to pay a small fee to cover expenses and you get a chance to learn about lighting, posing, and networking with other togs and models.  All the models have Model Mayhem accounts and you can get a model release for prints in return.  It works well for a couple of reasons: you get to build a portfolio page so models you contact can see your work and you skip the frustration of seeking out models who are skeptical and you're not just a guy with a camera.


----------



## IlSan (Jul 18, 2010)

> Try Meetup.com and join a local photography group. I joined one out here that does model shoots on the weekends. You have to pay a small fee to cover expenses and you get a chance to learn about lighting, posing, and networking with other togs and models. All the models have Model Mayhem accounts and you can get a model release for prints in return. It works well for a couple of reasons: you get to build a portfolio page so models you contact can see your work and you skip the frustration of seeking out models who are skeptical and you're not just a guy with a camera.


 
+1 

Especially if your just starting up, being part of something bigger and something that is viewed as serious can only be of advantage. Join a few group sessions, get your best work together and then open an account on MM, OMP, etc... (sure there are a few other sites) word of mouths through family and friends, and of course, always good to have, a place on the net where potential models can view some of your earlier work. This is important to show, as then they will not just see you as the guy with a camera.

Good Luck


----------



## loosecanon (Jul 18, 2010)

BKMOOD said:


> I've never -- ever -- had any luck with Model Mayhem, a very frustrating experience. You'd be lucky to get any response at all. In the last 12 months I've photographed 22 male and female models and all 22 of them came from Craigslist.




Same here, in my area the number of models on MM is very limited. I send out 6 requests in the last few months and not one reply. I guess if you are not an accomplished fashion shooter they just ignore you.


----------



## IlSan (Jul 18, 2010)

> Same here, in my are the number of models on MM is very limited. I send out 6 requests in the last few months and not one reply. I guess if you are not an accomplished fashion shooter they just ignore you.


 
That can of course be the case.
Most models only reply if they have seen some of your work, or they have a reference from someone they know about you / your work. Reason behind this is pretty obvious.

In the beginning it was very hard to get the much needed portfolio shots together, as most models (if they replied) said, that due to the lack of work they can see, references I have they would not "risk" it.
But once I had some shots up, references from models I had worked with things started rolling and now it is not all that difficult to get models for a shoot.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 18, 2010)

There are accomplished fashion photographers in Montana?


----------



## mwcfarms (Jul 30, 2010)

Say what batman?


----------



## smokinphoto (Aug 4, 2010)

Meetup.com
Ok cupid.com
craigs list .com

any of them work.. Keep it clean!


----------

